# Lyft Hack



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone know if it would be possible to hack the Lyft app so that we can still see the cars? I know one person posted on FB this weekend that he was still able to see the cars because his app didn't update. So I'm wondering if someone could get that version of the app, and make it available to download to replace the crappy heat maps?


----------



## Cbad (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes. I too have an older version on my iPhone 5s in which still shows where exact Prime Time Percentages on the map and there exact locations. But I noticed when I stay logged in through that iPhone the lyft app servers start going haywire and logging me out causing all my rides to be automatically canceled. Haven't really messed with it since


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow, what hole did you dig this post out of?


----------



## Cbad (Apr 18, 2017)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> Wow, what hole did you dig this post out of?


Lol I know seriously right.. But hey u know what they say - PERFECTION TAKES TIME!

Anyhow I figured out I just need to extract the apps apk. Version and with the most updated one lift offers online as an open programming source; A single updated version of their app with the ability to see exactly where and what PT regions are in real time would be possible. Or at the very least be able to reshare the older specific one that does, however might be a bit buggy.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Somebody teach these guys the Lyft trick.


----------



## Cbad (Apr 18, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Somebody teach these guys the Lyft trick.


Lol PLZ. I think it'd save us all headaches here!


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I just watch the Uber pax app


----------



## Cbad (Apr 18, 2017)

BTW heres link to all lyft app versions dating back since July 2016. Not sure which one of those might contain the PT percentage on map but I'm guessing it might even be further back then whats available on there. Like I said, if interested, I'll post up the apk once I extract it.



SurgeSurferSD said:


> I just watch the Uber pax app


True, I'm sure doing the same through lyft would at least be a sufficient enough visual to at least utilize ones common sense. I just think the fact being able to see all locations and percentages at once in real time would be much more convenient


----------

